# Going to talk to keep fit types



## HOBIE (Feb 8, 2018)

I have volunteered to give a talk to class of keep fit boffins. I went to the same place a couple of years ago. Lots of nice Geordie women in leotards. Big respect to them for getting out there & keeping fit. Another test of my nerves ?


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 8, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> I have volunteered to give a talk to class of keep fit boffins. I went to the same place a couple of years ago. Lots of nice Geordie women in leotards. Big respect to them for getting out there & keeping fit. Another test of my nerves ?


Good luck!


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 9, 2018)

Don't tell @mikeyB ~ his eyes will turn green


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 12, 2018)

You know me so well, WL


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 15, 2018)

Next week, nervous but looking forward to it


----------



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Next week, nervous but looking forward to it


Knock 'em dead Hobie!  Well, maybe not literally!   Hope it goes well


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 15, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Knock 'em dead Hobie!  Well, maybe not literally!   Hope it goes well


Thank you Northy   I am also off to London the day before with Newcastle uni.  Last time I was talking to two heads of the NHS. Big boffins . I will do my best


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 22, 2018)

Well it happened today ! A nice bunch of people. I was nervous (more than 50 peeps). I must have made sense cos they clapped ! at end . Got a donation for Duk & feel good


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 22, 2018)

Oh really well done HOBIE ~ you did everyone proud ~ good to read you were given donations. So when is your next *talk?*
WL


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 23, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Oh really well done HOBIE ~ you did everyone proud ~ good to read you were given donations. So when is your next *talk?*
> WL


I have had an excellent week, tues talking with big boffins from NHS & thur talk to some lovely people from NE. Am not doing anything today but have been to my Specialist this morning & have great weight & blood pressure, really good blood results. Life  (sometimes you can not tell where its going to be) This June its 52yrs of T1   Out tonight ?


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 23, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> I have had an excellent week, tues talking with big boffins from NHS & thur talk to some lovely people from NE. Am not doing anything today but have been to my Specialist this morning & have great weight & blood pressure, really good blood results. Life  (sometimes you can not tell where its going to be) This June its 52yrs of T1   Out tonight ?


Wow 52yrs? Buddy 'el that's more than half a century! Long time to live with diabetes ~ congratulations for making it this far. Good to hear all went well with your Specialist too ~ take care & good luck with your future talks.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 25, 2018)

I got a lovely email from the nice lady who was in charge. A few of there members where T2 & a few husbands. They said it had given them a new way to look at life. .     Pleased !


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 25, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> I got a lovely email from the nice lady who was in charge. A few of there members where T2 & a few husbands. They said it had given them a new way to look at life. .     Pleased !


It makes it all worthwhile when you receive glowing comments and thanks doesn't it? Good luck with your next talk.


----------

